# Sendmail resolving global MX, not from /etc/hosts



## Phliplip (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have build a FreeBSD 7.1 server only working as www, mysql, ftp, ssh.

I have trouble sending mail with sendmail to user@totempo.com

My server is mydomain.com and my mail server MX (2. machine) is an Exchange server on mail.totempo.com 

The www-server can't connect to the DNS IP of mail.totempo.com (88.151.47.119), instead the firewall has a route from www-server to 10.0.12.16 - which i can connect to from the www-server.

in /etc/hosts i have

127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.totempo.com
::1                     localhost localhost.totempo.com
88.151.46.250           bsd1 bsd1.totempo.dmz
88.151.46.250           totempo.com
10.0.12.16              mail mail.totempo.com

But if i try send mail with mail() from PHP to user@totempo.com i can se i /var/log/maillog that mail.totempo.com resolves to 88.151.47.119

Shouldn't use the entry in /etc/hosts ?

Best regards,

Philip


----------



## Phliplip (Mar 24, 2009)

As a side note it sends mail just fine to addresses other that @totempo.com


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2009)

It probably uses the MX DNS record to find the mailserver.

Edit: http://us2.php.net/manual/en/mail.setup.php

AFAICT it uses the sendmail configuration. Did you configure that?


----------

